# Marin Muirwoods, Old School



## rickowensis (Mar 7, 2007)

I am looking for some help in dating this prime example of old school mountain biking hardware. Here are some specs:

16.5" Tange dbl. butted CroMo frame and Tange CroMo rigid fork
Color scheme is quite unique - gloss black w/ white specks, lime green decals
28,38,48 chainrings w/ 14,16,18,21,25,30 gears 
18 speed Shimano SIS shifters
Shimano Exage Country SLR brake levers
Shimano Exage Country fr. and rear deraileurs
Shimano Exage Trail cranks, 170mm
Biopace chainrings
Shimano Exage Country front cantis
Shimano Exage Country rear U-brake ( mounted under chainstay )
Marin Mountain Bikes stem and flat handlebar w/black foam grips
Aluminum Sakae seatpost
Marin seat w/ QR
Araya 26 x 1.50 aluminum rims
26 x 1.75 tires, new
JoyTech sealed hubs
Hung Kuang VR-866 steel pedals w/ reflectors
Dual bottle cage mounts
Front, rear and wheel reflectors
32# as she sits

Bottom Bracket S/N M903 25151 

This bike works great, feels very responsive and looks awesome IMHO. Any help in decphering S/N as to date is helpful or advice on how I can date this myself w/out pulling components off and looking for manuf dates would be helpful. I'm thinking S/N M = December and 9 = last year of date. Dec. 1989? See pics. ( having some trouble w/uploading images, will add when I figure it out )
Thanks,
Rick Owens, Nolensville,TN


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I think by 1989 most manufacturers had ditched the chainstay-mounted u-brake, so your bike is probably earlier, by my humble estimation. I've got the 1988 Mountain Biking Magazine Buyer's guide, and the Muirwoods listed there came in either yellow or blue, so yours probably isn't a 1988 either. Maybe a 1987.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

1987-1988.

By 1989, U brakes and six speeds were out of fashion.


----------



## rickowensis (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Anybody know how to decipher S/N's? Here are the pics I promised. Maybe that will help.
When uploading images less than max file size of 390kb/ photo, I get " Internet Explorer cannot display webpage." Is there an issue w/ the site or is it just me?
Tip to self: Upload images one at a time. Check out these images.


----------

